

Windows XP Makeover  - mrlebowski
http://mithya.in/blog/tips-for-windows-makeover/

======
barrkel
Maybe I'm a really odd person, but one of the reasons I use XP and dislike OS
X (and ambivalent about Win7) is that I really do like the taskbar and start
menu implementations in XP, over and above the equivalent implementations in
other OSes.

That, and Windows Explorer, are the main reasons I never moved to Vista.

------
henning
As a counter argument to this, consider this blog post, called "Living with
defaults":
[http://www.oreillynet.com/mac/blog/2007/10/living_with_defau...](http://www.oreillynet.com/mac/blog/2007/10/living_with_defaults.html)

~~~
mrlebowski
Going by that, even skinning your browser or adding a wallpaper will be called
"customization". For people who do not change their computers that often, it
is okay to customize to make your screen look prettier. I myself use 2 diff OS
on 3 machines regularly, so not much customizations for me :(

------
mrlebowski
It slows down the system a bit though.

